# Eating Poop



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I caught Kosmo this weekend thinking his poop was a nummy snack





















I just about threw up!







I instantly gave him a bath and headed to the pet store to get the stuff to make it smell bad (as if it doesn't already). I always think back to when I took Corky to puppy school-the teacher said the reason dogs do this is because to them-they smell the food they eat and not so much the rancid smell that we get! I sure hope this works. Has anyone else had good luck with this working? I'm using the Deter tablets and Kosmo eats them like a treat (one a day for 2 weeks is what it says).


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

dunno but my bella does this..she didnt outgrow it i cant get her to stop. ive tried everything cept for deter. let me know if it works. she loves her poopie and i gag . its the most disgusting thing ever. this is why my dogs do NOT lick me on my face. ewwww










andrea


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay. Poopie Club!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the poopie eating club - I think Archie is the president....and Tinker is the vice president.
Abbey thinks that's discusting


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

K-it's funny and disturbing at the same time that there is a club







How could something so sweet do something so gross?







Well-just glad to know I'm not alone! Thanks for welcoming us to the club-I pray the Deter stops him-we'll see!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

It's exhausting. Obviously, as soon as they poo you should pick it up but man, sometimes they poo and I don't notice, that is until *that* smell smacks me right in the... nose? and sometimes... sometimes it's just too late!!! And I go and find little ity bity pieces (I guess he doesn't like his poopie whole!) and that's when I know.









And I've mentioned this before but sometimes when I'm not sure, I ask him (well, in a stern voice) "CHARLIE.... YOU ATE POOPIE!!!!?!?!?!?!" And if he did, he'll run like the wind, under the bed. And if he didn't, he'll just stay right where he is and just look up at me like "Not dis time mommy, I wub you. so un't scweem at meeh!!" -bats lashes- muahahaha.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> It's exhausting. Obviously, as soon as they poo you should pick it up but man, sometimes they poo and I don't notice, that is until *that* smell smacks me right in the... nose? and sometimes... sometimes it's just too late!!! And I go and find little ity bity pieces (I guess he doesn't like his poopie whole!) and that's when I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah-Kosmo too! I find it in tiny pieces which makes it that much more fun to clean up.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm...Dexy isnt eating poopy yet....Not HIS anyways








I have found him going after Olivers (the cats)....hahaha.....Funny part is, I thought it was a piece of mulch in his mouth so I dug in there and got it from him....EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Daisy does this too! I have had to no luck with anything (even the Deter)! But I hope it works for you!! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well I hope we never join this club







we like clubs but not this one







I couldn't even imagine what I would do. 

maybe it was the carrots, big carrot goes in , baby carrots come out







I really hope you can figure it out. I still love Kosmo


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> well I hope we never join this club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee-he didn't have one carrot this week!







Otherwise-that might make sense







Glad you still love my Kos even though he's a poop eater


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Kosmo, great minds think alike!!!! I dunno what mommy's big deal is, I'm cleaning up after myself!







And, it's recycling!









Let us know if the Deter tabs work. I used Forbid from the vet for a while and it did nothing. Josie kept on munchin' away!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Yup, Molly is a proud member of this club also (and I find it disgusting!). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she outgrows it.................................Pat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly used to do it too as a puppy, someone told me not to give her anything with corn too casue it doesnt digest. So I stopped giving her the wet food with corn in it. And she stopped. But Buster my Other dog, he is an outside dog, before Zoe our Rotti died he would sit behind her while she was going and gobble it all right up, it was awful. He only stopped when she died. Ugh!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy occasionally partakes of this lovely habit. (EEEKKK) I've tried everything from eliminating certain grains to Deter to scolding. Guess what works? NOTHING. Haha! I use a different tone of voice when I see her with it on her moustache (sorry for the graphic) and she RUNS. Ha! She knows I hate it, but she just can't resist. I just do my best to get it picked up before she does.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well, I caught Kosmo this weekend thinking his poop was a nummy snack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodness, what a topic to wake up to today, lol. I am also proud to say that we are NOT members of that club either. I think maybe part of it is that Ollie has gone poo outside from day 1 (he never liked doing it on the pads inside) and he was ALWAYS on a leash so literally the second he'd be done I'd scoop him up and bring him inside (it was December, after all). Now when he poos outside he gives it a sniff and then jerks away like it's poison, lol. I hope it stays that way.

No advice for you, Gena, just my sympathies!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

goodness, what a topic to wake up to today, lol. I am also proud to say that we are NOT members of that club either. I think maybe part of it is that Ollie has gone poo outside from day 1 (he never liked doing it on the pads inside) and he was ALWAYS on a leash so literally the second he'd be done I'd scoop him up and bring him inside (it was December, after all). Now when he poos outside he gives it a sniff and then jerks away like it's poison, lol. I hope it stays that way.

No advice for you, Gena, just my sympathies!!
[/QUOTE]
Hee-thanks for the sympathy-he's had 5 detet tabs so far-hopefully I'll be lucky and it'll work!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> Cosy occasionally partakes of this lovely habit. (EEEKKK) I've tried everything from eliminating certain grains to Deter to scolding. Guess what works? NOTHING. Haha! I use a different tone of voice when I see her with it on her moustache (sorry for the graphic) and she RUNS. Ha! She knows I hate it, but she just can't resist. I just do my best to get it picked up before she does.[/B]


Oh, no not Cosy too!!!! Say it isn't so! lol

Tallulah tried this one as a younger pup! When she tried to do it again after that, I sprayed the poop with a whole bunch of bitter apple spray and told her very firmly no! Since then, she's never done it again. I'm not %100 sure it was the spray, but she hasn't ever wanted to eat it again. (knocks wood! lol)


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

Another club member here too. Lacy is 6 years old and has been a lifetime member.
I've tried everything - Forbid, Deter, tabasco sauce, bitter apple, pineapple, etc ---
the only thing that works is picking it up as soon as she goes, but unfortunately I
can't sit by the pee pad all day waiting.









Janis


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Saddly, Bella Mia ate poop when we first brought her home to be with us. So I talked with my Vet and he suggested the Deter Tablets, within three weeks NO more poop eating from her. YEAH we all were happy!

Good LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha. I have a funny story about this. I had just gotten Beamer to my new apartment, and all my friends came over to see my "adorable" new puppy. Well they come over and everone is cooing and awing over his adorable-ness. Well we start all talking and we took our attention off of him for all of 5 minutes. When we turn back around..there he is..chomping away on his own poop..and looking at me like. "Ma, this is yummy, you should try it" Talk about embarressing. After a bath, and a good teeth brushing I called the vet ASAP to make sure that he wasent going to die, and to ask what she recomended. She told me to go but the seasoning called accent and sprinkle it over his food, which I did..something in it is supposed to make them realize how gross their poop is, but it didnt work, so next I tried deter..and after just 2 weeks..no more poop eating. 

I always wondered why he had to pick THAT time to let me know he liked his own poop


----------



## dungan (May 20, 2007)

My vet has told me to sprinkle adolph's meat tenderizer on the food (in this case, it would be on my cat's food cause that's the poop Sugar likes to eat). He said it would give the poop a not so desireable taste. I'm going to give it another try. Didn't ever do it for long enough. I'll let you know.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> My vet has told me to sprinkle adolph's meat tenderizer on the food (in this case, it would be on my cat's food cause that's the poop Sugar likes to eat). He said it would give the poop a not so desireable taste. I'm going to give it another try. Didn't ever do it for long enough. I'll let you know.[/B]


Cool-yeah, let me know. As of yet...he's still eating his poo





















I would love anything that would work. He always goes outside and there is no problem there, it's when he's in his exercise area with a peed pad when we're not home. Sometimes it almost seems like he holds it til we're gone so he can have a tasty treat YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's been a week of feeding mine the Nature's Variety Raw medallions and Cosy is no longer snacking on poo!







The first few days I gave her a piece of pineapple twice a day as Patricia (Samuelette) had suggested, so I couldn't tell if it was the fruit or the new food.







SO, I quit giving the pineapple and she is still poo-snack free!









Please pray this is not just a fluke.







LOL



PS With that food there is much less poo and it's .. ahem... firmer. (Just thought I'd add that.)


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> It's been a week of feeding mine the Nature's Variety Raw medallions and Cosy is no longer snacking on poo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just curious which one is cosy on?

Chicken & Turkey or? 

Beef, Lamb, Venison, Organic Chicken Medallions


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I used to be a member of the club







- but no longer!
















I used Deter. I used it for about 6 weeks - just to be sure. Louis goes outside though. Not inside. Good luck.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess Fendi is also a member then. I have pretty much tried everything in the book. Nothing seems to work. I did switch out her food too and now she will eat poop only sometimes instead of all the time like she used to. I guess it's progress huh?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I was looking online-never thought of it quite this way, but I guess it makes sense:

Although most people find it repulsive, it is quite natural for dogs, especially puppies to eat feces. (Feces found in kitty's litter box is an especially favorite treat.) Fresh feces closely resemble the first solid food the puppy ate: warm, semi-solid, semi-digested food that mom regurgitated for her pups to eat.


Kosmo is still doing it but not quite as much. Yuck, Yuck, Yuck


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Kosmo looks way too cute to eat his poopie. LOL









Oh well


----------

